# What breed would make a good house pet?



## lovepigeons (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi! I have been thinking of adopting pigeons for a while. I check petfinder frequently and usually have no luck. I live in Michigan. Im wondering what breed of pigeon would make a good house pet? I would get 2. I would also want the breed to like to be handled and /or cuddled.
Also- if anyone knows any rescues that would have pigeons in Michigan please let me know! 
Thank you


----------



## Kuna (Nov 21, 2013)

parlor tumbler maybe? I was treating mine for an ailment and it just sat in a box in the kitchen... they don't fly... they do summersaults if stressed but otherwise very cuddly and calm


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Well lovepigeons,it actually defends on your personal choice what breed you like the most. There are performance,fancy and show breeds. If you only wanna keep two birds as pets then go for show breeds which are attractive and more used to human handling. They are also more attractive than other pigeon breeds.
My personal choice is Fantail Pigeons. They come with/without crest but all have their tails fan out like a peacock would do and they shake their necks which looks pretty cool. Google them for images pls


----------



## lovepigeons (Dec 16, 2013)

thank you so much for your reply  I googled some pics and info and Indian fantails seem great for me


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

there are a few different kinds of fantails such as american fantails witch i believe is smaller than the indian I'm not 100% sure witch one is smaller but one is smaller than the other


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

one other thing to check for is a pigeon diaper . can you put one on a fantail .here are just a few links . good luck 
http://www.rescuereport.org/2010/11/pigeons-as-indoor-pets-miracle-of.html
http://www.bird-diaper.com/?gclid=CNrb5fKDxrsCFfJxOgodNiQA4g


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd suggest you a small breed like the Valencian Figuritas they are cute and adorable ...


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. If i had to have a pet bird. It would be white if possible and smart like a homer or a tumbler so when it got loose, it would come back to me with no trouble. 
Once i had a female of this mix and it would fly from my hand vertically up and do a flip or two and land on my hand again. I did not train is to do so. So I was pleased. I am not a fan of fancy breeds at all, especially ones that have unnatural feathers or beaks or any other unusual characteristics except the white color or different color eyes. 
To conclude: a small bird would eat and poop less and be light weight and light maintenance.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Olde English Garden Fantails.*

I just recently got a pair of Olde English Garden fantail pigeons. They are fantails but not a complete fan, more like a skirt. They are the tamest, most people friendly pigeons I have seen. When I open the pen they come to me. They are very quiet as pigeons go. They will sit on my hand to eat. However they poop much and often. If they get out they just fly a short way and you can go pick them up.
Just something to consider.
Whatever breed you get let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Canary ....


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Another possibility is the ringneck dove. They are smaller and come in a variety of colors. This might be easier to raise in terms of the amount of droppings and feather dander produced.


----------

